# Twilight excursion



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

After the heavy rain moved out today, a twilight run was made on the railway. My live steam Billy from Roundhouse Engineering is our engine tonight, pulling LGB passenger coaches with a tavern car on the rear. Engine is RC controlled. My new station is seen that I added to the railway between rain showers. It is the first part of the railway's transition to a more vintage/tinplate gauge one look. The change to the railway is inspired by the "Duck End" videos on youtube that feature a vintage gauge one railway in the UK. A vintage gauge one live steamer will be here this week. Enjoy!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice layout, and the twilight adds interest and reality to the scene. I didn't know they made live steam in G scale!


----------

